# Rate my Tattoo!



## Officer Dunngeon

I just got my first tattoo and I'm looking for praise and approval from complete strangers online. :lol: It's called a "tryzub" (translates into "trident") and it's the national symbol of Ukraine. What do you think?


----------



## Southside

Dunnie,

Nice Tattoo! I will put mine up as soon as I can figure out how to post a photo on here from my computer.

PS...Have you been working out lately :woot: .


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Oh. I see you've noticed my love handles. Please don't pay attention to the flab, try to focus on the art!

And yes, I have. Time to get in shape for the summer! :wink:


----------



## Hooah

:wink: How _you_ doing? You could have put anything there and I'd like it! But yes, I gave it a 9.


----------



## EOD1

r u ukrainian? i like it, i hope u hold that yellow. this is your first tat? what u been waiting for? I wanna get something inc. my daughters names or something... any1 got a suggestions?

ps although its a small photo &amp; doesn't reveal to much, from what i can tell you look great! i like the belt!


----------



## EOD1

hey hooah, you should give credit to the person who u r quoting, after all that is such a great saying! iwas gonna use it but i guess u were quicker on the draw!


----------



## jyanis

Very nice! Take care of it properly so that the yellow won't fade.


----------



## texdep

You say it's your *FIRST *tattoo. Does that mean your planning on more? And.. will we get to rate them as well?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

EOD1";p="53361 said:


> r u ukrainian? i like it, i hope u hold that yellow. this is your first tat? what u been waiting for? I wanna get something inc. my daughters names or something... any1 got a suggestions?
> 
> ps although its a small photo & doesn't reveal to much, from what i can tell you look great! i like the belt!


Thanks! Yes, my grandparents are from the planet Ukraine. I wanted a tattoo since I was about 18, but I had a very hard time figuring out what to get, I wanted it to be personal and symbolic of who I am. I finally decided to get a tryzub a few years ago, but where to put it became a new issue. :roll:

Then I decided to get it on my lower back with black tribal designs on the sides, but money became an issue. :roll:

Then I decided a week and a half ago to just get it done, but then pain became an issue. :roll:

So this is my first tat, I will get the tribals eventually to accent the tryzub as a centerpiece, but only either when I can get my hands on a prescribed topical anesthetic or someone clubs me unconscious with a baseball bat. :roll:

But sure, when I finally do get that done (maybe in another 12 years or so :roll: ), you can rate the whole thing! Then that'll be it for me.

If you wanna get something with your daughters' names, how about something that reminds you of them, like a teddy bear (ok, I know that isn't at all manly, but it's just an example).


----------



## stm4710

Id go hunting for it.


----------



## 2-Delta

Came out good, where did you get it done?


----------



## mpd61

Dunngie!!!!!!!!

Oh my Dunngie! You're so brave!


----------



## MCOA41

Dunggie,

You are so HOT and now you are even hotter. Love your Tattoo and your handles. :wub:


----------



## Killjoy

I work with 2 Ukrainians and they love your tattoo, also there's an Italian here (looking over my shoulder), who's going nuts over it. I think its pretty nice too.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

2-Delta";p="53405 said:


> Came out good, where did you get it done?


Thanks again! It's called Golden Tattoo in Salem, NH. It was a little hole in the wall joint but pretty clean and the kid that did it lined it up perfectly, which I was very nervous about.

MCOA, I knew I liked you for a reason! :inlove:

Hey Killjoy, tell the Italian I said "thank you," it was because of an Italian flag tattoo that the idea came to me in the first place! unk: (Oh yeah, and tell the Ukies not to make this a trend, I was also going for originality!) :lol:


----------



## cj3441

Looks great! Be careful what tribals you put around it, anything too big will take away from the "tryzub".


----------



## dcs2244

Was the poisonous "blowgun" and "shrunkin' heads..." included, or extra?" :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Was that a dirty question or do I just have a very sick mind??? :?


----------



## kttref

Since it seems no females have yet to comment, it looks nice. Almost looks like a celtic knot I want on my back...but 1) not sure where to put it (hubby won't let me put it on my back), I was thinking back of my neck but my entire family (both sides and his) would kill me, 2) i don't do so hot with pain....here's the two i'm actually still debating between:

See why I haven't done anything?  Good for you though, you have more balls then I do! :lol:


----------



## kttref

Sorry I took up so much space!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I think the top one would look great on the back of your neck and the bottom on the small of your back! But don't let anybody lie to you about the pain -- it freakin' kills!!! If hubby and fam have a problem with those locations, maybe on could go on your thigh and the other right above your ankle on the opposite leg?

And thank you very much, btw!


----------



## Southside

Why not post pictures of places where you want to put it and let us here decide for you?


----------



## kttref

Ohhhhh boys will be boys! I think Dunngeon can agree to that!

Yeah not so big on pain. I'm getting allergy shots and I'm a wuss at that too....I thought thigh too, but my thunder thighs and the idea of getting old and having to look at a flabby tat on my leg just don't appeal to me. I'll never end up getting one...

Haha according to my father "No daughter of mine will permanently put ANYTHING on her body"...I mean hell, I had my eyebrow pierced in college...oh he HATED that.

But, Dunngeon, you've rekindled my wanting of a tattoo! LOVE IT!

Oh, Southside, this is for you:


----------



## Southside

Oh my GOD...He is missing a bottom tooth. :lol:


----------



## kttref

haha....I'm not sure how much longer I can look at that picture, I think I'm going to end up taking it off by sometime tomorrow or next year. 

But Southside, you bring up a good point...I can get a tattoo on my lower lip!!!!!!!!!! I know a few kids that did that. They said it hurt like hell, also not really my style 8)


----------



## cj3441

kttref";p="53645 said:


> haha....I'm not sure how much longer I can look at that picture, I think I'm going to end up taking it off by sometime tomorrow or next year.
> 
> But Southside, you bring up a good point...I can get a tattoo on my lower lip!!!!!!!!!! I know a few kids that did that. They said it hurt like hell, also not really my style 8)


kttref,

what is that disturbing picture of? Some sort of Tumor? And by the way tattoo's hurt anywhere you get them, a good rule of thumb is to never get one that is in a place that is always in view i.e. Hands, back of neck.


----------



## kttref

cj3441";p="53646 said:


> kttref,
> 
> what is that disturbing picture of? Some sort of Tumor? And by the way tattoo's hurt anywhere you get them, a good rule of thumb is to never get one that is in a place that is always in view i.e. Hands, back of neck.


I got that picture off some tumor site...let me check the background of it real quick...


> Smoking Tobacco Facts, Death & Cancer
> 
> Tobacco use and smoking are very dangerous addictions which commonly cause a wide variety of diseases, cancer and death. The vast majority of tobacco users and smokers are hooked when they are children. During this time period they are easily influenced by peer pressure and advertising. Once hooked, the majority of tobacco users become hopelessly addicted.
> 
> More than 5 million children living today will die prematurely because of a decision they will make as adolescents---the decision to use tobacco and smoke cigarettes. Tobacco Facts


There ya go.

Yeah, no I know some basic rules. When I was younger I wanted it on my neck because I didn't wear my hair up too much so it would have been fine, no one would have seen it. I know I'm going to lose my fire for this in about a day or two....


----------



## HousingCop

You've got to be careful with the placements of these tatts. If they are the middle of the back on the spinal cord area, it's very tricky during childbirth. When the surgeon who performs your spinal finds out it is over a certain lumbar area where they put in the needle, they won't perform the procedure. It's because of the ink / dye in the skin can contaminate the spinal fluid.

Some of these barely 17 year old floozies you see at the mall with 1/2 their ass hanging out and a huge tatt all over their back, won't realize this may have been a bad move. They'll be screaming like banshees when they have to "pass the football through the eye of the needle" without the spinal to save them from the pain. 

Not only am I a Housing cop, I am also a Doctor................ on TV.


----------



## dcs2244

"A goiter...": Curly


----------



## EOD1

HA :lol: foot ball through an eye of a needle... 2 funny!

i absolutely love girls with tats on the lower back, :icon_hum: especially when they have nice hips and.... ah i gotta go for about 25-30 seconds..BRB! :baby21: (i'm clearing my snorkel)


----------



## mpd61

I think that guy is a retired deputy!
:shock:


----------



## Philly

Officer Dunngeon";p="53629 said:


> I think the top one would look great on the back of your neck and the bottom on the small of your back! But don't let anybody lie to you about the pain -- it freakin' kills!!! If hubby and fam have a problem with those locations, maybe on could go on your thigh and the other right above your ankle on the opposite leg?
> 
> And thank you very much, btw!


I did not think the pain was all that bad, I kinda liked it. I have 4, and none of them hurt. The day after it felt like a mild sunburn, that was the only pain that I had.


----------



## kttref

HousingCop";p="53666 said:


> You've got to be careful with the placements of these tatts. If they are the middle of the back on the spinal cord area, it's very tricky during childbirth. When the surgeon who performs your spinal finds out it is over a certain lumbar area where they put in the needle, they won't perform the procedure. It's because of the ink / dye in the skin can contaminate the spinal fluid.
> 
> Some of these barely 17 year old floozies you see at the mall with 1/2 their ass hanging out and a huge tatt all over their back, won't realize this may have been a bad move. They'll be screaming like banshees when they have to "pass the football through the eye of the needle" without the spinal to save them from the pain.
> 
> Not only am I a Housing cop, I am also a Doctor................ on TV.


You pointed out my other reason for never wanting a tat on my lower back...the 12yr olds who's parents don't give a damn and have them on their backs 'cuz "it's cool"...that and the cherries on the hips.

Do you have first hand knowledge of this? :lol:



EOD1";p="53695 said:


> HA :lol: foot ball through an eye of a needle... 2 funny!
> 
> i absolutely love girls with tats on the lower back, :icon_hum: especially when they have nice hips and.... ah i gotta go for about 25-30 seconds..BRB! :baby21: (i'm clearing my snorkel)


Feel better?

So here's a question for all you guys...what are nice hips? Are childbearing hips nice or old fashion?


----------



## cj3441

You pointed out my other reason for never wanting a tat on my lower back...the 12yr olds who's parents don't give a damn and have them on their backs 'cuz "it's cool"...that and the cherries on the hips.

Do you have first hand knowledge of this? :lol:



EOD1";p="53695 said:


> HA :lol: foot ball through an eye of a needle... 2 funny!
> 
> i absolutely love girls with tats on the lower back, :icon_hum: especially when they have nice hips and.... ah i gotta go for about 25-30 seconds..BRB! :baby21: (i'm clearing my snorkel)


Feel better?

Any hips that look good in low rise jeans are nice, and what's wrong with the cherries?

So here's a question for all you guys...what are nice hips? Are childbearing hips nice or old fashion?[/quote]


----------



## kttref

Nothing wrong with the cherries...I just think of girls that see them on the wall at the tattoo place and go "oh those are cute"...and that's it. Or they're real emo. Either way, you know what I mean.


----------



## EOD1

u can't put a finger on what is a nice shape is. I don't have 1 thing i like, depends on the woman. Although i like the low rise jeans and hips that ... oh damn BRB...again!


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="53851 said:


> u can't put a finger on what is a nice shape is. I don't have 1 thing i like, depends on the woman. Although i like the low rise jeans and hips that ... oh damn BRB...again!


 :L::L::L::L::L: It's that lonely over there? :lol:


----------



## 2-Delta

That reminds me of the school nurse on South Park with the fetus growing out of her neck.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

That neck picture is revolting. There goes any hope of me having breakfast!

Well, my tat is right over my spine, but I'm not too concerned about childbearing... since no one will ever love me  ... except for Gil. :lol:

I have pretty wide hips, even when I don't have love handles. On the plus side (not SIZE), my ass IS getting smaller!  That exercise stuff _really_ works!!!


----------



## Southside

Officer Dunngeon";p="53961 said:


> On the plus side (not SIZE), my ass IS getting smaller!  That exercise stuff _really_ works!!!


Where is the Proof! You are among friends here Dunnie. :lol:


----------



## kttref

Officer Dunngeon";p="53961 said:


> I have pretty wide hips, even when I don't have love handles. On the plus side (not SIZE), my ass IS getting smaller!  That exercise stuff _really_ works!!!


I wish my ass was getting smaller...I haven't worked out in a week and can't work out for another two...I feel like I'm getting flabbier and flabbier...but my weight hasn't changed which is good!


----------



## EOD1

OK, first off yes it is that lonely over here. I have been away from my wife for only a month now, however it was a year since i seen her. lonely is an understatement. oh and it will be another year+ also!

2ndly wide hips are fine proportion is a wonderful thing, Dunnie u look great, so feel good about yourself. now u got a tat so Ur even sexier.

3rdly, kttref- it not necessarily good that Ur weight hasn't changed, if u work out regularly and its only been a week since u stopped working out. so unless Ur metabolism runs like Oprah's then its all in your head about u getting flabbier. 

&amp; finally, i feel your pain, kttref- i have a herniated disc in my back. I haven't worked out in 6 weeks. I stop working out and my metabolism goes from that of a slow/lazy hummingbird to a bear preparing for winter! oh boy do i feel your pain! luckily the motrin is burning a hole through my stomach so my appetite is alot smaller.


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="53981 said:


> 3rdly, kttref- it not necessarily good that Ur weight hasn't changed, if u work out regularly and its only been a week since u stopped working out. so unless Ur metabolism runs like Oprah's then its all in your head about u getting flabbier.
> 
> & finally, i feel your pain, kttref- i have a herniated disc in my back. I haven't worked out in 6 weeks. I stop working out and my metabolism goes from that of a slow/lazy hummingbird to a bear preparing for winter! oh boy do i feel your pain! luckily the motrin is burning a hole through my stomach so my appetite is alot smaller.


Yeah my metabolizim sucks when I'm not working out, but your right (I've secretly been doing pushups just to keep going somehow)...but I eat a lot less when I'm not working out. I got new muscle relaxers today...woohoo! Stupid crap. Oh well.

I'm sorry you're not home and I'm sorry about your disk...and I wish you were home with your wife, it really sucks. But thank you!


----------



## EOD1

i can't get any pain killers, or anything, i have been taking OTC motrin. i can't deploy, i can't work out, dive, jump, rope- i can still shoot and blow up stuff though.


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="54030 said:


> i can't get any pain killers, or anything, i have been taking OTC motrin. i can't deploy, i can't work out, dive, jump, rope- i can still shoot and blow up stuff though.


I think that calls for a long break of R&R at home! I'd send you some of my meds if it was legal.... :lol:


----------



## EOD1

yeah well, I'm not taking pain killers, or any thing because I have a worthless freakin' doc that should b dragged out into the street and beaten with a sock full of quarters. i am not gonna go home for a while any way- don't have $2k for a plane ticket and i would only get to come homeif i got surgery- which 2 surgeons have recommended but the worthless doc says that i don't need it and the 6 days a week i was going to Physical therapy and still getting worse was cut back to 2 visits a week. boy u gotta love military medical care. only in the military can a doc w/ no specialty and 2 years experience completely over rule a nuero surgeon with 15 years experience and an ortho with 19 years experience. if this guys lack of treatment gets me medically disqualified from being in LE then i will be so pissed!


----------



## VAP1773

Officer Dunngeon";p="53961 said:


> That neck picture is revolting. There goes any hope of me having breakfast!
> 
> Well, my tat is right over my spine, but I'm not too concerned about childbearing... since no one will ever love me  ... except for Gil. :lol:
> 
> I have pretty wide hips, even when I don't have love handles. On the plus side (not SIZE), my ass IS getting smaller!  That exercise stuff _really_ works!!!


I love you Dunnie. And if you can get rid of my wife I will run off with you and we will live happily ever after off the insurance money. :twisted:


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="54050 said:


> yeah well, I'm not taking pain killers, or any thing because I have a worthless freakin' doc that should b dragged out into the street and beaten with a sock full of quarters. i am not gonna go home for a while any way- don't have $2k for a plane ticket and i would only get to come homeif i got surgery- which 2 surgeons have recommended but the worthless doc says that i don't need it and the 6 days a week i was going to Physical therapy and still getting worse was cut back to 2 visits a week. boy u gotta love military medical care. only in the military can a doc w/ no specialty and 2 years experience completely over rule a nuero surgeon with 15 years experience and an ortho with 19 years experience. if this guys lack of treatment gets me medically disqualified from being in LE then i will be so pissed!


Wow, I am so sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better!


----------



## cmagryan

I think the tat looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## EOD1

wow VAP, that is... ah ah well incriminating! how much ya got on her?


----------



## kttref

Vap - That's love....FOR DUNNIE! :lol:


----------



## mpd61

EOD1";p="54050 said:


> yeah well, I'm not taking pain killers, or any thing because I have a worthless freakin' doc that should b dragged out into the street and beaten with a sock full of quarters. i am not gonna go home for a while any way- don't have $2k for a plane ticket and i would only get to come homeif i got surgery- which 2 surgeons have recommended but the worthless doc says that i don't need it and the 6 days a week i was going to Physical therapy and still getting worse was cut back to 2 visits a week. boy u gotta love military medical care. only in the military can a doc w/ no specialty and 2 years experience completely over rule a nuero surgeon with 15 years experience and an ortho with 19 years experience. if this guys lack of treatment gets me medically disqualified from being in LE then i will be so pissed!


Dude!

Find a senior-level corpsman, preferably with independent-duty NIC and ask him to get you a PEB eval preferably back in CONUS like @ Bethesda.
Friggin jerk-off Doctor! Use the system and find someone sympathetic. It's not like you're a malingerer fer chrissake!!!

P.S. 
Dunngie and Kttref can cruise down to see you at Bethesda, Dunngie KNOWS the D.C. area
:wink:


----------



## kttref

mpd61";p="54172 said:


> P.S.
> Dunngie and Kttref can cruise down to see you at Bethesda, Dunngie KNOWS the D.C. area
> :wink:


Hahaha I think he'd prefer his own wife to us..and I know my husband wouldn't approve


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Wow, I totally missed out on where this thread was going...

mpd61! I know DC? Yeah, I just about know how to hail a cab and slur out, "I think I'm gonna be shick..."

Hey VAP... thanks, man. That was very romantic. Not as romantic as the guy who pissed my name in the snow, but still romantic! :wub:


----------



## kttref

Hahaha...yeah this thread is a tad bit off course. Still like the tat


----------



## MCOA41

Hey Dunnie,

I lust you... I mean love you. SO you have birthin hips. Nice. 

Any man that passes you up must be out of his mind.

How is the tattoo healing going? I got mine a little to the right of yours back many years ago during the summer. Will never do it in the summer again. I love to swim and the tattoo guy told me no swimming until it healed. Sucked not to enjoy the water of the deerfield river and other swimming hot spots in Western Mass.

On a side not I will be home for 3 weeks in April or May. YES beer, Riley's Roast beef and lobster. Maybe some friend whole belly claims.

GO PATS


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

It's healing up nicely! It's not scabby, but it's a little swelled, not as bad as it was last week... and it itched like crazy! 

Stay safe over there MCOA, and thanks for your lust!


----------



## Philly

Officer Dunngeon";p="54493 said:


> It's healing up nicely! It's not scabby, but it's a little swelled, not as bad as it was last week... and it itched like crazy!
> 
> Stay safe over there MCOA, and thanks for your lust!


I like it. I love tattoos on girls. Dont scratch it.


----------



## fscpd903

I really like that belt loop...... :jestera: 

Just kiddin, nice tat.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Thank you, it is a nice loop! :heart:


----------



## mpd61

Hey Kids!

Just in the interest of keeping the thread alive.........................


----------



## Southside

MPD,

Is that Dunnie's new pic. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

F*cking EW. :lol:


----------



## kttref

If I had the balls I'd get a tattoo like that. But I don't so it's not going to happen. I think that's awesome. Although when you get to be 80 it's going to be gross.


----------



## EOD1

kttref said:


> If I had the balls I'd get a tattoo like that. But I don't so it's not going to happen. I think that's awesome. Although when you get to be 80 it's going to be gross.


yeah but who cares u'll b 80. u'll b wearing depends and false teeth. not a bikini at the beach.


----------



## kttref

I don't wear a bikini now...far to self-conscious. I wear a tankini.  

Well...ok maybe not 80, but think about after kids. Ugh, the stretch marks really wouldn't be very pretty. I mean, I have stretch marks (not that bad) from when I was 45lbs heavier..and it's no fun...stretch marks and tattoos can't go well together!


----------



## CJIS

Wow this is an old thread lol.


----------



## texdep

npd_323 said:


> Wow this is an old thread lol.


so.....why did you activate it again???:innocent:


----------



## CJIS

texdep said:


> so.....why did you activate it again???:innocent:


I Didn't... Kate did


----------



## DoD102

OKay guys, why can I not see the tattoo? I feel so left out.


----------



## Cinderella

i can't see it either ..


----------



## DoD102

I feel so muich better. I thought it was just me. It's 4:15 AM here and I thought I was really out of it.


----------



## Cinderella

lol noooooooo im the one whose usualy out of it lmao\\/


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Goddammit, this is old! Oh well, the pic probably got lost when Gil switched boards. Here it is again:


----------



## Cinderella

oh wow !! that looks really cool:thumbup:


----------

